# كيف أصبح مهندس تصميم شبكات انابيب و تحليل إجهادات ؟



## mech-egypt (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى شغال فى وزارة الكهرباء فى قطاع إدارى تماماً مفيش فرص تدريب فعليه او خبرات.
أنا دفعة 2007 و من و انا فى سنه رابعه و نفسى اشتغل فى تصميم شبكات الانابيب لمحطات الكهرباء او انابيب البترول; و حاولت لكن كله عايز خبره و الوظيفه اللى فيها دلوقتى قبلتها على انها فيها خبره فى الاتجاه ده لكن زى ما قلت قبل كده ( إداريه بحته ) .
دلوقتى لقيت جهه بتعلن عن كورس تصميم شبكات الانابيب و تحليل الاجهادات و فى الحقيقه الكورس فوق الروعه من الوصف بتاعه لكن تكلفته 7000 جنيه (وده طبعا مع وظيفتى فى الحكومه عايز مرتبى بالكامل لمدة 12 شهر من غير اكل ولا شرب ).

اسف عالإطاله لكن فى كام سؤال عايزين إجابه :
الاول قولولى اعمل ايه عشان اشتغل فى المجال ده (ادرب فين (و الله بدون مقابل و و الله ماعندى مشكله من 3.5 بعد الضهر لحد بالليل )اقرا ايه و برامج ايه وكورسات ايه (بس السعر حنين شويه عشان خاطرى))
التانى لو لقيت فرصة وظيفة مشغل (مهندس تشغيل ) فى محطة كهرباء فايه رايكم هل حتساعدنى فى المجال ده .
تالت حاجه و الاخيره لو عملت ماجيستير فى المجال بتاع شبكات الانابيب و التصميم حاتوفرلى فرصه كويسه فى الشغل فى المجال و لا..........

-----------------------
جاوبونى ووجهونى واى حد عنده معلومات تانيه ياريت و اتمنى انه يضيفها 
و على فكره المساعده هنا مش ليا بس ده لكل واحد عايز المجال ده بس مش عارف يتحرك فين زيى كده

اخوكم فى الله 
مهندس من مصر


----------



## أبوعبدالله (12 يوليو 2009)

والله أنا في نفس المشكلة ، أعمل بوزارة الكهرباء بمصر ، وأنا مهندس تصميم ميكانيكي وانتاج ، بالخصوص انا في هيئة المحطات النووية لتوليد الكهرباء ، فحاولت أن أجتهد مع نفسي فبحث بدايةً عن البرامج التي تصمم هذه المحطات ، ووجدت أن أفضلها برنامج يسمى AVEVA PDMS وأنا الآن أحاول أن أتعلمه انظر هذه الصفحة http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141570.html
وعلى حسب علمي أن معرفتك بهذا البرنامج وما يتعلق به من علوم هو مدخلك لشركات البترول ومحطات الطاقة......................................................................
أرجو أن أكون أفدتك ..................................
:73:​


----------



## karwwan (12 يوليو 2009)

shukrannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## B2000 (20 يوليو 2009)

روح شركة انبى علشان تاخد كورسات هناك فى المواسير الصناعيه او ال Piping


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 يوليو 2009)

_الأخو المهندسين :_
_-ابو العريف_
_-karwwan_
_-B2000_
_مشكورين على التفاعل مع المهندس mech-egypt _
_بارك الله فيكم _
_ونفع بكم._


----------



## mech-egypt (22 يوليو 2009)

شكراً لكم
و للمهندس محمد باشراحيل على متابعته للموضوع فى سفرى

و بالنسبه ااعضو b2000 ممكن معلومات اكتر شويه


----------



## B2000 (23 يوليو 2009)

اخى العزيز الموضوع ببساطه كالاتى

بما انك تريد ان تصبح مهندس تصميم شبكات انابيب وتحليل اجهادات فلابد لك من اخذ بعض الكورسات النى تساعدك فى ذلك وتجعل اى شركة تقبلك بينها

شركة انبى شركة رائده فى هذا المجال ولكن المشكله انها تعطى كورسات للشركات فقط و هذا ما اعرفه
هناك طريق اخر و هو ان تاخد هذه الكورسات فى جماعة المهندسين المصريه الموجوده بشارع رمسيس بجانب النقابه او الجامعه الامريكيه
و هناك حل ثالث واعتبره الافضل و هو ان تاخذ الكورسات فى مركز متخصص و للاسف هذه المراكز قليله و هناك موضوع موجود فى القسم يدعو لذلك و هو هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118594.html


----------



## prossly (29 يوليو 2010)

*Piping Design by PDMS*

اخى السائل مجال تصميم خطوط الانابيب وتحليل الاجهادات الخاصة بيهم من اروع المجالات فى التصميم حيث تمنى العقل مع استخدام الحث الهندسى الرائع.
للاسف الشديد هنا فى مصر الشركات التى يمكن ان تعمل به فى مجال الانابيب Designer قليله مثل
Enppi
Uhde Engineering
CB&I - ABB Lummus
Worley Parsons
Petroject
وطبعا هما شركات كبيره الاسم والسمعه فى مجالتها سواء 
Oil & Gas, Power Satation, fertilizer Plants, Petrochemical
انا عارف انهم محتاجين خبره كبيره كمان مش اقل من خمس سنوات :17: وكل الشركات اللى فاتت ديه بتشتغل ببرنامج PDMS فى التصميم فاكيد لازم تكون عندك خبره بيه بس عموما لو احتاجت حاجه فى البرنامج ده ان شاء الله انا ممكن اقدمك يد العون فى اللى تحتاجه وممكن تتواصل معى عن طريقى ايميلى الشخصى ان شاء احول افيدك يا اخى بخبرتى المتواضعة فى التصميم بأستخدام الPDMS وتحليل الاجهادات الخاص بخطوط الانابيب
[email protected]


----------



## المهندس علي الطائي (30 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكورين جميعا على فتح هذا الموضوع وممكن من الاخ prossly ان يعطينا رابط برنامج PDMS حتى نقدر نحملة ونتعلم عليه خطوة خطوة ولكن قدر الامكان بسرعة ممكنة 
مع التقدير


----------



## الشبل (16 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ المهندس السائل عن مجال الانابيب
انا ايضا اعمل فى محطة كهرباء مهندس تشغيل وبقالى اكتر من شهر بابحث الموضوع ده ولقيت الآتى:
1- جوه مصر مفيش كورسات ترتقى للمستوى اللى انت عاوزه
2-الشركة اللى بتدى كورس pdms سعرها حراء حوالى 40 الف فى اسبوع واسمها evermac فى الدقى
3- اوعى تروح الجامعة الامريكية هياخدوا منك فلوس ويدوك شهادة ومش هتتعلم حاجة ومش هتلاقى اللى ات عاوزه
4-الموضوع مش pdms وبس , ده برنامج للتصميم ثلاثى الابعاد والتفاصيل خاص بplants بانواعها وبعد كده نعمل تحليل اجهادات ببرنامج تانى زى capipe ,caeser وتحليل الاجاهادات بيبقى قسم منفصل فى الشركات الكبيرة يعنى بالترتيب
-مهندس الprocess بيقول على الورق الاجراء المطلوب مثلا محطة كهرباء بالبخار بالمواصفات المعينة او معمل تكرير او عملية صناعية او كيميائية تحتاج انابيب لنقل المائع اللى بيتعملة معالجة
- بعد كده يجى المهنس بتاع الانابيب يعمل الحسابات الهيدروليكية بعد الرسم p&id والرسم بالpdms ويختار المادة المطلوبة بعد معرفة اقصى ضغط ويختار البلوف وfitting 
- واخيرا يجى بتاع تحليل الاجهادات يحسبها ويقول للمصمم اذا كان الاجهادات امنة بالنسبة للتخانة والقطر والمادة

نيجى بقى لموضوع الكورسات :
اولا ممكن تاخد دبلومة بالمراسلة لمدة عام ودى كتير فى الهند وده الرابط
http://www.mitsde.com/piping_design_engineering.asp
ودى تمنها تقريبا 7 الاف جنية(انت مرتبك كام  ) 
بس خلى بالك انت مبتدرس فيها البرامج انت بتاخد فيها اساسيات الموضوع والبرامج عاوزة كورسات منفصلة لازم تروح الهند عشان تاخدها
ثانيا فى حاجة تانية اغلى بتاع 10 الاف جنية بس افضل 
كورس من خلال الانترنت فى حاجة اسمهاSociety of Piping Engineers and Designers (sped( 
ودى جمعية فى امريكا زى asme معروفة للى بيشتغل فى المجال دة وعاملة كورسات مستويات تتدرج من المبتدئ( العامل فى المجال والغير عامل) حتى المحترف العامل فى المجال
ثالثا فى دبلومة فى جامعة القاهرة اسمها pipelines ,turbine and pumps
ودى محتاجه حد يكون اخدها يقولنا اذا كان لها علاقة بالموضوع ولا لا

اخيرا اقترح المنتدى يفتح قسم خاص بالpiping وتعمل فيه دبلومات بتدريبات مكثفة على غرار جمعية (sped) فى مواضيع المجال من اول الهيدوليك وحتى الاجهادات مرورا بالبرامج المستخدمة وممكن تبقى بمقابل مادى معقول ينتفع المحاضر والنتدى


----------



## الشبل (16 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعة اقراوا الميل ده
Good Morning Haitham,

If you have no experience or limited experience as a piping designer the Piper Boot Camp online course is the best path to get in the field. The online courses are self paced and you can easily start by going to our website, www.spedweb.com and clicking on the link for ONLINE COURSES where you can use our Paypal system to pay for the course. The Paypal takes debit or credit cards online for easy enrollment. If you want to pay by check please feel free to send to:
9211 West Road Suite 143-219, Houston,TX 77064

Once you have paid for the course you will receive a text book from SPED which can also be used for the next course, Process Plant layout.

After you have studied the online reviews and taken the practice exams, you should feel comfortable taking the certification exam. Contact me directly and I would get you set up at a Testing Center near you where you need to have the exam proctored. It will take 3 hours but your application fee is included in the online course prices and I will assist you in the application process once you have finished and passed the exam.

I hope this helped and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me directly.
Hope to hear from you soon
Sincerely,

Rachel Nichols
Membership/Certifications
Society of Piping Engineers and Designers
email: [email protected]
phone: 832-286-7678



“Promoting Excellence and
Quality in Piping Design”
www.spedweb.com
2010 Corporate Member Showcase and
Annual General Business Meeting November 4th


On 8/16/2010 6:02 AM, Hythem Reda wrote:

Dear sir,

my name is Haitham from Egypt and I'm working as operation engineer at a power station .
I'd like to enter the piping design field .
I'm asking if your online course " piper boot camp " is suitable for me?
if no then, tell me which one is preferred .
if yes what is the duration of the course and which payment method is suitable for me ?
please let me know your answer as soon as possible
.
thanks
yours,
Haitham Reda


----------



## الشبل (16 أغسطس 2010)

وده محتويات الكورس
TOPICS COVERED

Introduction to Process Plant Design 


Pump Layout

Design Phases & Information


Instrumentation

Pipe Manufacturing & Fabrication


Pipe Routing

Pipe Assembly


Pipe Racks

Typical Spool ISOs


Pipe Layout Specification

Pipe and Weld Materials


Pipe Supports & Hangers

Valve Types & Applications


Pressure Vessels

Self-Actuated Valves


Introduction to Pipe Stress and B31.3

Valve Selection and Use


CAD

Pump Types


PPD Review & Test


----------



## mahmoudalemam (15 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## الشبل (16 أكتوبر 2011)

اخيرا واحد عبرنى
اشكرك على ردك
واتمنى اننا نتواصل فى الموضوع
ونساعد بعض فى الكورس


----------



## mech-egypt (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا مبسوط جداً إن فى ردود بعد ما كنت استنيت سنة بحالها مستنى رد عملى بس ماكانش فى و بطلت أتابع الموضوع من السنة ده..
دلوقتى فيه حاجتين :
1- دبلومة جامعة القاهرة اخدتها و خلصتها من ستة شهور وهى دبلوم تصميم خطوط الأنابيب و محطات المضخات و التربينات و هى كانت جميلة نظريا بس الدكاترة ضعاف فى الجانب العملى ، أنا مأنكرش إنها فتحلتى الباب من وسع على النقاط المطلوبة فى المجال ده ، إلا أنها ينقصها الكثير من الكورسات لتصبح على المستوى العملى المطلوب.
2- بالنسبة للمهندسين الشبل و prossly فالشكر لكم و سأتواصل معكم بإذن الله.


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم شباب

انا اعمل في شركات القطاع الخاص في العراق مجال التصميم بصورة عامة يعتمد على الكود العالمي ومواصفات الدولة الي تعمل بها . انتة ممكن اي كتبا يخص الموائع يدرس في جامعات معتبرة ممكن ان يخدمك في التصميم . لكن الفكرة اذا اردت ان تكون مهندس محترف من خلال عملي في القطاع الخاص انه يجب ان تدحل في مجال التنفيذ لترى مشاكل التصميم وشكرا


----------



## عمي كيل (27 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع مهم جدا وياريت فيه مهندسين يردون على الموضوع من اصحاب الخبره


----------

